# Need to Fatten Scout up



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout spent almost two weeks at my parents house. He came home this week and is extra scrawny. He was scrawny to begin with, but we just took him to the vet and he lost 5 lbs while he was away, which is more than 10% of his body weight. It had nothing to do with my parents not feeding him, on the contrary they fed him more then he gets at home. They exercised him a **** of a lot more then he gets at home - usually about 10 km worth of walks a day. So he dropped weight like crazy. He is also very muscley now. Its crazy how big his leg muscles are.

Anyway, he is literally skin and bones (and muscle). You can see all of his ribs, and hwen you look at him from the top he is very very thin.

So I need to fatten him up. Any suggestions other then just adding more dry food to his diet?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Everyone around here seems to love Satin Balls. I haven't tried them myself, but someone is going to suggest it eventually.

I'm pretty sure Scout will love them too!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Well that would require me to actually "cook" for my dog. Ha, I barely cook for my humans. 

The first picture in that blog is pretty much how Scout looks right now, maybe a little thinner.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You could try switching him temporarily back to a high quality puppy food, which has more calories... and give him more of it, too. It has a higher calorie count.

When my dog was really emaciated, I "Googled" feeding a starved dog, and read up on in. To get weight back on them pretty fast, you feed a smaller amount, like one-half cup or so, every two hours. With a dog that has actually experienced starvation, you have to do it that way to avoid something called "refeeding syndrome". But I think the puppy food and slightly larger meals would get Scout back to where you want him. You're not supposed to be able to see their ribs at all.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

give him some raw chicken wings!


----------

